# Dividing a tank for shrimp, whats the best way?



## Nemue (Apr 27, 2013)

I want to set up a divider for my 20 gal long tank so I can keep a couple different colors of neos, but I haven't found a style that will keep them separate. Anyone have something they use or know of that would work? I've heard suggestions from friends for acrylic with holes to fiberglass mesh, but none of them actually have shrimp.


----------



## Puddles (Jan 5, 2013)

You could maybe use acrylic cut to size with a hole in it covered with wire mesh for water flow. You can get acrylic sheets of different thicknesses cut at a hardware store. You'll need to use stainless steel mesh, I could never find any locally but you can buy it online.


----------



## aluka (Feb 2, 2013)

You are probably better off getting 2 10 gallons and putting them side by side. The shrimps will find a way to mix :< like climbing up your divider.


----------



## shrimpzoo (Sep 27, 2011)

aluka said:


> You are probably better off getting 2 10 gallons and putting them side by side. The shrimps will find a way to mix :< like climbing up your divider.


+1

If they can't go through the walls they will go over them. They are amazing climbers lol... Honestly... I've had my shrimp climb out onto the wet patches of my glass hinged top then walk right back into the tank... diving board style ;/


----------



## plamski (Sep 25, 2009)

*Dividing 20 long*

I did ask the same question a year ago and most of the answers were separate tanks or the shrimps will mix. So…… I did 3x20gal divided by two and 2xcustom 40gal divided by four. Dividers are from glass with 2x2” holes for water circulation. I glued SS mesh over the holes to stop the shrimplets going to other sections. If you are interested I can give you part number for the right SS mesh size. I tested 5 different sizes in order to get good flow but to stop new born shrimps. Divider has to be 1” or more over the water level. No mixing so far. After 4-5 months shrimps start to molt at the same time in all sections.


----------



## Puddles (Jan 5, 2013)

that looks pretty cool


----------



## aluka (Feb 2, 2013)

that does look really nice. Do you have the divider sealed in or is it just slided in?


----------



## Nemue (Apr 27, 2013)

plamski said:


> I did ask the same question a year ago and most of the answers were separate tanks or the shrimps will mix. So…… I did 3x20gal divided by two and 2xcustom 40gal divided by four. Dividers are from glass with 2x2” holes for water circulation. I glued SS mesh over the holes to stop the shrimplets going to other sections. If you are interested I can give you part number for the right SS mesh size. I tested 5 different sizes in order to get good flow but to stop new born shrimps. Divider has to be 1” or more over the water level. No mixing so far. After 4-5 months shrimps start to molt at the same time in all sections.


I would love to have the number, thank you. Looks like I'll be making it the ol' DIY way.


----------



## plamski (Sep 25, 2009)

Dividers are siliconed to the tank walls.
12x12 size






24x24 size

304 Stainless Steel Mesh Sheet, Unpolished (Mill) Finish, Meets ASTM E2016-06 Specifications, 24" Width, 24" Length, 0.01" Wire Diameter, 36% Open Area: Amazon.com: Industrial & Scientific


----------



## SBPyro (Dec 15, 2009)

google Poret Divider


----------



## Nemue (Apr 27, 2013)

SBPyro said:


> google Poret Divider


That looks promising too!


----------



## GreenBliss (Mar 7, 2012)

Love those tanks, plamski!


----------



## plamski (Sep 25, 2009)

GreenBliss said:


> Love those tanks, plamski!


Thanks.Soon I'll do short clips and will post them .


----------



## plamski (Sep 25, 2009)

Nemue said:


> That looks promising too!


Some of the new born shrimps will go thru it 100%.Ask me how I know:icon_neut.


----------



## ShortFin (Dec 27, 2005)

plamski said:


> Some of the new born shrimps will go thru it 100%.Ask me how I know:icon_neut.


Ok, I'll bite. How? and what was the thickness and ppi that you used?


----------



## plamski (Sep 25, 2009)

Thickness 1,5". PPI -Don't know.Was similar to Hydro pro sponge filters/Hydro prefilter sponge.


----------

